# Awesome OTC



## RKM06 (Apr 3, 2010)

I just wanted to let everyone know about Digestive Advantage Gas Formula. This stuff has been amazing for me. The 1st 2 weeks I took 2 pills and now I take 1 everyday and I have not had the horrible gas and bloating I did before. It has been wonderful. I just wanted to share this in case it could help someone else.


----------



## Siea (Jun 21, 2010)

You got IBS-D or IBS-C?


----------



## RKM06 (Apr 3, 2010)

I have mostly D but sometime C. My biggest problem was the bloating and gas so this really helps


----------



## catarific (Oct 6, 2010)

I use the Digestive Advantage IBS forumula and it too works like a charm for a few days - but then it stopped


----------



## Siea (Jun 21, 2010)

catarific said:


> I use the Digestive Advantage IBS forumula and it too works like a charm


IBS-D or IBS-C?


----------

